
10 Modern Software Over-Engineering Mistakes - sidcool
https://medium.com/@rdsubhas/10-modern-software-engineering-mistakes-bc67fbef4fc8#.h9j6eosbq
======
hn_user2
I have really made this transition in the last few years:

> Either you completely dumb down your data layer (and struggle with
> delivering functionality), or acknowledge the database as part of your
> solution (e.g. postgres geo/json features) and throw away configurability
> guilt. Your stack is as much part of your solution as your code.

Once I have embraced the database as pet of the solution, I can actually start
to use its features as part of the solution as well.

